# Which Dryer?



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico gets most of his baths at home, and so far we've either air dried him or used a "human" ionic hair dryer. My 13 year old daughter, who does most of the grooming, thinks she could do a much better job if she had a good dryer, like the Air Force Commander dryer on the PetEdge website. (She's definitely of the "throw money at the problem" school of thought). She's also interested in one of their dryers that is less powerful but clamps onto the grooming table and lets you dry hands-free. I'm willing to buy the dryer if she thinks it will make things easier for her, but I first wanted to check with the "experts" and see what you all are using. Does anyone have a dryer they love? FWIW, Nico is not a show dog and will never be in a show coat; we'll probably keep his coat at a medium length.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been wondering about dryers also. We've used a people blow dryer on her, and more recently her breeder sent us two different dog dryers, but they are human dryers on a stand, essentially. I did take a look at the Metro Air Force Quick Draw at the pet warehouse last time we were there. It blows much much harder than a human dryer (I'd compare it more to a leaf blower than a human blowdryer!), and I'm thinking it would cut the drying time quite a bit for a dog in a full coat, which Dusty is. Maybe someone who has actually used one of these could answer? The Quick Draw dryer costs about $90.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been thinking of new dryer too. I think I'm going to get the "Metro Air Force Commander" (4 peak hp) dual speed. I'll let you know what I think of it if I decided to get it.

It takes me about an hour to dry Sam with my regular dryer. The ad says it would take about 5 - 10 minutes.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good timing for this post! Last week, I went to my friend's house who is the professional groomer for a training session. She told me the girls needed to be groomed. I kid you not Dora was totally dry within 15-20 mins! I was amazed at her dryer.... she told me it has a hefty price tag of around $400. She had a stand one and a hand one that she did at the same time. I was in love though. It took my 2 hour long bath and grooming session with Dora and Dora was totally done in an hour! Having a built in bath with a shampoo machine and a the dryer made life so much nicer!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just called my buddy who used to be on the world groom team but is realistic and budget friendly! The dryer that I used is a force dryer and it is called a Canine 2 (not sure on how to write it) but she said they are usually around $400 (yikes!)

She told me that you can get a good starter dryer by Airforce dryers for around $200. She also said that as for stand dryers, she prefers Osters. 

Just thought I would pass on the info. I am going to wait till next month!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When you're drying your babies, what do you use on their coats? Is there a special brush or comb?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am so glad this thread came up, I have been looking for a dog grooming hair dryer also. My husband and I do all of the grooming for Casper and I would like a dryer that dries faster also. It seems like it takes me forever to dry him. Maybe one that was quiet also would be good.

Thanks for getting that dryer infor Amanda, wow 400.00 ??? I know I save alot grooming my own dog, I wonder is I can justify it that way?? 

I will watch and see if anymore suggestions come up for dryers, but this is a good thread, I don't think we have talked hair dryers yet.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We've had good service for about 10 years from the Oster. It's not too loud and does a reasonably fast job.

But a couple of years ago we broke down and bought the big Edemco. It's about like a heated leaf blower and drys a show coat in less than 15 minutes--maybe 10.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tom,
I was shocked at how easier it made the grooming process! I blew Dora's hair around and could see any tangles that I missed like that! She actually mentioned that brand too... I wrote Addemco not knowing how to spell it! I wanted her entire set up... not gonna work with the move to LA but I think my first purchase is going to be a better dryer!

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I personally think for the Havanese coat being on a drier side that the "Kool Dry" dryer is one of the better dryer as it does not heat up like some of the other dryer causing the coat to dry out more. i also like this dryer because it has a vaierable speed, which is good when you want to slow the motor down for the faces or for puppies just getting use to "the BIG scary dryer" here is a link to a place where you can buy the kool dry and a picture below.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get the clamp on type of stand? I have found lots of different kinds on line but this one has a movable neck to adjust where it is aimed. They had one at the BR auction I should have bid on.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sandi I actuallty found something like that in the beauty supply store, like Ulta.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

PetEdge sells Edemso dryers. The prices were from $279 and up depending on the type of dryer.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If you already have the dryer, you could just get a stand for about $20 at the beauty supply store.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> thinks she could do a much better job if she had a good dryer, like the Air Force Commander dryer on the PetEdge website. .


I have a master blaster and use it to blow the leaves off of the lawn. It's great at blowing all the pictures off of the wall too. :biggrin1: 
I like the stand dryers because you have both hands free and can easily move it around.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

For Radar we use My Wifes Hair Dryer. It's pretty good actually. It has three heat settings and one of those cold ones with the blue button and three fan intensity settings to control the blowing. We like it and it's pretty gently for Radar and not too loud.

Derek


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I use the K-9 II force dryer and my stand dryer is made by Oster. I got the force dryter this month and love it. I decided to get it when I got the elkhound but I got the oster stand dryer 2 yrs ago and I LOVE it and don't know why I did not get one when I got the girls....
Erin


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

EMarie said:


> I use the K-9 II force dryer and my stand dryer is made by Oster. I got the force dryter this month and love it. I decided to get it when I got the elkhound but I got the oster stand dryer 2 yrs ago and I LOVE it and don't know why I did not get one when I got the girls....
> Erin


Are you saying you have two dryers? If so, which one do you like better?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hmmm....perhaps I should look into a specialty dryer for when Radar gets older and his coat becomes somewhat of a priority. I would really like to keep it looking it's best for when he's just bathed. I really think that's the best for when Radar's just bathed and he's all prettied up and looking good. I wonder where I could get one down here. I have never seen any specialty stores for dogs. Perhaps the pet store...yeah I'll try that.

Derek


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Christy -

ok, well the k-9 II is a force dryer...I use it on Strut (Nor. Elkhound) and Pirelli since she is cut shorter. There is a fine line as to when the hair is to long to and the force dryer will just tangle the hair...I just got that dryer recentley...the oster is a stand dryer - I use it for fluff drying clients dogs like poodles or when a dog has long hair I use it to line dry their hair. Two different dryers, you need to decide which you need and go with that one. With my business growing I needed both. But for the Havanese I got the Oster first.
I hope that helps a little

Erin


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

EMarie said:


> Christy -
> 
> ok, well the k-9 II is a force dryer...I use it on Strut (Nor. Elkhound) and Pirelli since she is cut shorter. There is a fine line as to when the hair is to long to and the force dryer will just tangle the hair...I just got that dryer recentley...the oster is a stand dryer - I use it for fluff drying clients dogs like poodles or when a dog has long hair I use it to line dry their hair. Two different dryers, you need to decide which you need and go with that one. With my business growing I needed both. But for the Havanese I got the Oster first.
> I hope that helps a little
> ...


I think a little light just went on in my head! I was thinking "force" was like "sooper-dooper" or "new and improved"! It sounds now like "force" means it dries by using STRONG forceful air currents! LOL! Sorry, I guess I just didn't get that at first! Ok, if I do have this right, then a stand dryer is on a stand...uh but is there anything else I should know about it? You are building a buisness, where I am nearly wanting a dryer for my one little Hav. (I'm not completely saying there won't be two someday!) My goal is to get a dryer for a Hav in full coat--maybe two! Hmmm maybe one I would want to show. *shhhhhhh don't tell anyone!

So..what would you say would be a good choice for me?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Today's drying was a little easier than in the past. It is so warm here I usually do not dry, but seeing everyone thinks it is the thing to do I have been trying thinking when winter comes I really should know how to dry her. Well, today we went on the porch as usual to comb and dry with my hair dryer. I got our old osculating fan for me and guess what; it cut her drying time in half. The fan did a lot of the work and kept me cool.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

*sigh*

I really need a new dryer now! LOL

I'm using a travel dryer from Sharper Image (My dryer) to dry Gucci, and it has a warm setting, which doesn't get too hot. But I really need one with a stand.

I DO think it would make the grooming process SOOOO much easier. I am always having to cut the dryer off and set it down to brush or treat  I need 3-4 hands! lol

I used to have the kids help me, but sometimes.....that could be more of a hassle than a help.

Kara


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

ok Christy
Then I would go with a stand dryer...yes it is on a stand, the nozzle at the end moves around 365 degrees so you can direct the air to where you need it. They oster dryer that I have has 4 different heat levels, on, low, med and high. I usually use low or med. I want to say the dryer I have was 350 dollars, but I didn't not buy it, I am still young enough I asked my parents for it for christmas  I do believe it was worth the money...it takes me about 1.5 hours from bath to hair being pulled up to finish grooming Priss now. And not to mention I can use 2 hands instead of one with the dryer and one with the brush!!!!

Erin


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you for your advice! I'm hoping to get my dryer for Christmas too! The only difference is I will know the cost and will most likely order it and wrap it for myself! :laugh: :whoo:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

well, I would have but I did e-mail the site, and actually product number to my mom who did the leg work. However you get it, the dryer is worth the extra time you save and how easy it make getting them dry...I don't know about you but I can't seem to just let them air dry....Go Figure....I hope you get what you want.

Erin


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't either! I just love the fluffy look! When Winter's here, who wants a wet, chilly doggie? With a shorthair dog you can rub them up real good with a towel, but I think a Hav would just end up a ball of tangles!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

You are right about that...I don't know how I bathed the girls every week before the dryer!!!
Erin


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have the Metro dog house dryer. I've had it for about 6 months now, before that I used my hair dryer. I like it, it doesn't have heat, but does get warm from the motor. It's alot eaiser than using my blowdryer, and it really blows(lol, that just doesn't sound right) I saw where you can get a hose clamp, that attaches to your grooming table if you want both hands free. I bought mine through petedge for about $45.00, so it's alot cheaper than the others. http://grooming.petedge.com/Metro-A...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263


----------

